# remmington model 29



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I need to find stocks and parts for my remmington model 29 it belonged to my grandfather and would like to make is like new again help with some info


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I Googled it 1 place makes walnut stocks http://macongunstocks.net/remington_model_10_10a_29_shotgun_gunstock_sets_111.html


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is the Gun Parts Corp page for the Remington model 29:

http://www.e-gunparts.com/products.asp?chrMasterModel=0860z29&MC=

Good luck restoring your grandfather's gun!


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

Keep an eye on Gunbroker too

http://v4.beta.gunbroker.com/Auction/SearchResults.aspx?Keywords=Remington+29


----------

